# Como conectar un relay o relé



## seo (Nov 1, 2008)

Hola a todos, bueno lo que  pasa es que estoy tratado de elaborar un proyecto con un ampop, pero el caso es que lleva un relay y no conozco las conexiones del mismo, es un relay de 12V RH-012C... y quisiera conocer un diagrama de us pines o un datasheet o algo así que me diga como conectarlo...., he buscado en gogle y no he encontrado nada concreto...

muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 1, 2008)

¿ Tu relé NO tiene marca ?

Tienes 5 pines
Entre 2 hay una resistencia de mas de 50 Ohms, esa es la bobina
Entre otros 2 hay una resistencia de <1 Ohms esos son los contactos NC (Normal cerrado)
Un pin no tiene resistencia con ningún otro, ese es el contacto NA (Normal abierto)

Al aplicar 12 VCC a los pines de la bobina, el pin que NO tenia continuidad con ningún otro quedará conectado a alguno de los que tenían <1 Ohms.


----------



## seo (Nov 1, 2008)

bueno amigo, la marca es Tech, pero mido todos los pines y solo me marca 2.6 Ohms...agradeceria si tuvieras un diagrama esquemático del dispositivo.....


----------



## Cacho (Nov 1, 2008)

Perdón por la intromisión, Fogonazo.
El relé es (por adentro) como este dibujo. No es exacta la parte mecánica (de hecho, no está), pero la eléctrica es así. El trazo continuo corresponde a la aplicación de 0V a la bobina. El punteado, a la aplicación de 12V.
Los pines pueden estar en esa posición o en cualquier otra, con un tester podés comprobarlo y buscar cuál es cuál.
Saludos


----------



## 89120257260 (Nov 3, 2008)

el circuito q estoy armando es el siguiente.. y el pedazo que me tiene dudoso es este...


----------



## Cacho (Nov 3, 2008)

Así va. 
La identificación de los pines en tu relé la vas a tener que hacer vos.
Saludos


----------



## 89120257260 (Nov 3, 2008)

Amigo gracias... voy a probar ahora si con ese diagrama pàra ver como me va..

les estaré comentando...


----------



## Cacho (Nov 3, 2008)

De nada


----------



## eglez (Oct 31, 2009)

Gracias por la explicación #2


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 31, 2009)

más allá de cuanto pueda uno saber de electronica y de PCB's como para hacer el conexionado de los pines sobre la placa...

hay que tener un minimo de idea...o al menos mirar el componente:

Todos los relevos tienen dibujados en la parte inferior (donde se encuentran los pines) una bobina entre 2 pines (se supone que esos son los 2 pines de bobina) y luego una varilla larga que sale del pin central y termina tocando 1 de los pines mas alejados...ese es el normal cerrado.


----------



## mario88 (Dic 1, 2009)

hola, mi rele solamente tiene 2 pines, se donde se encuentra la bobina pero se polariza en positivo y negativo o nada mas positivo y los otros dos como se conectan


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 1, 2009)

tu rele obviamente tendrá solo 2 pines de alimentación, y luego puede tener 2 o 3 pines de potencia que se llaman.
los de alimentación los conectascomo quieras:
1) directo a Vcc y con un transistor en corte-saturación a GND.
2) directo a GND y con un transistor en corte-saturación a Vcc.

y los pines de potencia hacen referencia a una llave de 2 puntos...si el rele esta sin alimentación el pin central contacta con un extremo, pero cuando el rele se alimenta ese pin central contacta con el otro extremo.


----------

